# The Gates in New York City - general photography



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Me and my wife had a pleasure to visit The Gates in Central Park today. What a spectacular project. It was breath taking to see all those orange gates in winter-looking park. Strongly recommend to those who are able to visit the park.

_On February 12, New York City and Central Park launched an extraordinary art event. Celebrated artists Christo and Jeanne-Claude unfurled THE GATES, PROJECT FOR CENTRAL PARK 1979-2005. On view for 16 days, the 7,500 gates will line 23 miles of pathways in Central Park, from 59th Street to 110th Street. Saffron-colored fabric panels will hang seven feet above the ground, blowing in the wind and delighting the public walking beneath with a warm glow of translucent color. The gates will seem like a golden river appearing and disappearing through the bare branches of the trees. The exhibit is free for everyone to enjoy and will not interfere with normal Park activity

Full article here......... http://www.centralparknyc.org/17613/2400894 _


----------

